# strand of evidence



## Olala

Hey guys!

I'm translating an article about drugs and there's this sentence:

"A third strand of evidence comes from what happenes when a country softenes its drug laws, as Portugal did in 2001."

I find it really difficult to translate "strand of evidence" into Polish. Maybe you have some idea?

Thanks in advance,
O.


----------



## kknd

Może _okruchy/strzępy dowodów/prawdy/informacji_ (do wyboru do koloru).


----------



## Olala

Dziękuję pięknie!


----------



## robin74

kknd said:


> Może _okruchy/strzępy dowodów/prawdy/informacji_ (do wyboru do koloru).


That would be "shred of evidence", wouldn't it? Nothing in the word "strand" suggests that evidence is poor (as "okruchy" or "strzępy" would).


----------



## BezierCurve

How about "poszlaka"?


----------



## Thomas1

Olala said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I'm translating an article about drugs and there's this sentence:
> 
> "A third strand of evidence comes from what happenes when a country softenes its drug laws, as Portugal did in 2001."
> 
> I find it really difficult to translate "strand of evidence" into Polish. Maybe you have some idea?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> O.


    What are the first two strands? What did you do translating them?
  What is being proved?
  What is the text about?

  Olala, without these items of information, as well as the source, if possible to provide it, or even its title, we can only be groping in the dark for a solution. Please help us help you.

  My *hunch* is that it’s something to do with substances causing changes in your nervous system and perhaps law regulations concerning them and their consequences in a society.


----------



## NotNow

Have you considered _ślad dowodu_?


----------

